# Decal question



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

A while back a me and a buddy attempted to put a dakota decoy decal on my trailer. Lets just say we didnt do the greatest job putting it on. Before anyone says it, i will hire it done next time! What is the best way to take a decal off?


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Hot air gun and elbow grease, you'll need to get the glue off with a product called glue-B-gone. I believe you can get this a Walmart or Kmart. Don't over heat the vinyl sticker just get it warm enough so it pulls off evenly.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

patrick grumley said:


> Hot air gun and elbow grease, you'll need to get the glue off with a product called glue-B-gone. I believe you can get this a Walmart or Kmart. Don't over heat the vinyl sticker just get it warm enough so it pulls off evenly.


 For the hot air you can simply use a hair dryer start on one edge and peel. Glue-B-gone is great for the final clean up available at any hardware store. Don't be afraid to put the decal on yourself just take your time, dry lay it first and mark the edge in a couple points with a crayon. Then peel a small part of the backing off and slowly apply the decal rubbing the contact point free of any bubbles. A helper can pull the backing away as you go. Any air bubbles in the end poke a hole in them with a pin and apply a small amount of heat as you flatten it with your finger. Remember slowly apply the decal while the leading edge is held away from the contact area. Oh, one other very important note I've learned, save the beer till after the install.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

try a steam pressure washer


----------

